# Ariens snowblower surges at full throttle



## hazzardus (Feb 12, 2009)

I have an Ariens 524 snoblower with a Tecumseh 5hp motor. When I got the snowblower it wouldn't run without the choke on. I cleaned the carb and it will now start and idle fine. The issue is the engine surges at full throttle. The carb does not have an adjustable jet screw. I've tried adjusting the high speed adjusting screw on the throttle linkage but it didn't do anything. It hasn't snowed here yet so I don't know what the snowblower will do under load. Any ideas?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Did you remove and clean out the pilot jet? If not that may be the problem.


----------



## hazzardus (Feb 12, 2009)

Yeah...I pulled the cleaned the pilot jet and removed/cleaned the idle screw. believe the previous owner hit something with the auger because it's slightly bent. Could a damaged flywheel key cause this? I thought about changing the fuel line because it's pretty rough.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

A partially sheared flywheel key can affect the way the engine runs, it could also be the governor may have a little play in it. If the flywheel key checks out good, then I would do a static governor adjustment. If all of that doesn't take care of it, then I would suspect there is still an issue with the carburetor.


----------

